# Anybody been out yet?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Has anybody been to Hobart yet?

How thick is the ice and are they bitin'?


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

about 10-12" fairly slow so far, but should pick up with the warming temps


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

North or South lake Techhead?

Any size this year?


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

south Hobart, marked fish between 7 ft and 13, 3 fish, 40 holes today, all 3 fairly nice, tried pretty much everything from minnow and a hook, down to a fly and half a wax worm. pretty timid , try Sundstrom's, not much on size for the walleyes, but plenty there to pick through


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

what is sundstroms and where?


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

lake Ashtabula, north on the county road out of Valley city, the one that goes up to the crossing on the east side, there is a sign for Sundstrom's landing, on the road, went today, 4 perch, 2 crappies and 4 walleyes, no keeper walleyed today, pretty slow, and raining again


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## walleyeman23 (Jan 16, 2006)

has anybody been on Hobart and how is the fishing


----------

